# Does anyone know what kind of pup this is?



## alangdon (Apr 24, 2011)

I'm not sure what he is. My boyfriend and i are going to adopt him tomorrow from the pound. He's about two months old.

His paperwork says husky/australian shepherd mix but we're worried about his coloring since we're familiar with the health risks with mostly white australian shepherds. He has coloring just around his eyes (blue and brown), some dark spots on his nose, a couple spots on the back of his left ear and color along one of the edges of his right ear. He's got some marbling (amber with blue) on his eyes, but other than his face he's stark white.

Any ideas of what his mix may be? Should we be concerned?


----------



## SLB (Apr 24, 2011)

I would think he is a shepherd of some kind but you may not know until he is older and grown out properly, my lab x springer looked like a pure chocolate lab to loads - now he's grown up you can tell that he has the springer in him with the liver tints in his coat and his white flash. Maybe wait a little. 

But if he has Husky in him - I would get on that recall training and be consistent with it - as with the other training. Perhaps a trip to the vets to check his hearing, if not just drop some keys behind him whilst he isn't looking - if he responds he isn't deaf, both AS's and Huskies can have deafness but I would say that the rescue would have tested this out already. 

He's beautiful - get on with his training and he'll be a smashing dog when he grows up. I'd try your hand at agility with him when he's older too, perhaps get him used to little animals now - he'll have a high prey drive if he's what the pound say he is..


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

Not a good enough picture to tell what color he is. The "problem" color (double merle) has a specific look to it, tho judging by his colored eye rims and lips I'd guess he is not the "problem" color. You can only get a Double merle dog by breeding two merles together, which is unlikly to have happened in a mix.


----------



## alangdon (Apr 24, 2011)

Here are better pictures of his body. Thanks so much for the help, any kind of advice or knowledge y'all can give me is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

those arn't showing up


----------



## alangdon (Apr 24, 2011)

I think this is better. Maybe pictures of his body will help


----------



## alangdon (Apr 24, 2011)

We're definitely going to get him used to small animals, we have a cat and a 12 lb. snorkie at home! Thanks so much for your help, I really appreciate it.


----------



## GermanShepherd ResQR (May 4, 2011)

He looks like a border collie and terrier mix IMHO! Good Luck!


----------



## Austinsmom (Apr 5, 2011)

Many breeds now include Merle genes ie Chihuahua & Dachshund.
I don't see any proof of him being a double merle.
Merle is dominant.
Short hair is dominant as well.
Excessive white is carried by both parents.
I could almost see Akita if he was larger.


----------

